# How Many Watches Do You Own And What Do You Wear Them For ?



## paul42 (May 18, 2010)

I just read an interesting thread on another forum about how many watches you own and what you use them for !

Would be a great discussion if you gave a list of the watches that you own and the occasions when you wear them for example

I've got a vintage Longines gold watch which I use as my main dress watch for top occasions, also got a casio, but its a Casio Edifice wear for general pursuits and I've got another Rotary gold watch for work and business, also have many fashion/designer watches such as a Marc Ecko, Citizen and a Cartier (fake from a Hong Kong trip) but looks good !


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches


Shawn, your trousers are burning


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches
> ...


so they are!

cheers dude........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have 3 watches.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches
> ...


So his mind :taunt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


That`s friends are for


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


He`s been baking too many vegetable pies :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To answer the OP`s question; I own loads of watches, most of them made by the Services Watch Co., Ltd., & I wear them because I like `em


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> To answer the OP`s question; I own loads of watches, most of them made by the Services Watch Co., Ltd., & I wear them because I like `em


OK, since we're going all sensible:

To answer the OP`s question; I own loads of watches, most of them made by the Hamilton Watch Co., Lancaster, PA & I don't wear them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the OP`s question; I own loads of watches, most of them made by the Services Watch Co., Ltd., & I wear them because I like `em
> ...


Paul I thought we we're being serious now :wink1:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the OP`s question; I own loads of watches, most of them made by the Services Watch Co., Ltd., & I wear them because I like `em
> ...


that's because you sold all your straps.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 14 watches, there is one, a 60th Anniversary Orient gold that will only be worn with a suit, this isn't very often, but it's a dress watch so I'll treat it as such. There are a futher 10 that I rotate and wear into work, there are another 3 that I wear on days off on rotation.


----------



## paul42 (May 18, 2010)

Thought this was a serious forum, prefer the replies at the other forum - ..... - at least the replies were sincere.

To the OP: Sorry if your thread got hijacked, it's not intentionally so stick around and you will get serious replies, not to sure what happend, but I'm guilty for some of it


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

paul42 said:


> Thought this was a serious forum, prefer the replies at the other forum - - at least the replies were sincere.


Hey, I gave you a sincere reply :thumbsdown:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW My honest answer is more than I care to admit to right now, although I do have a plan to get down to 8.... :smartass:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

paul42 said:


> Thought this was a serious forum, prefer the replies at the other forum - ..... - at least the replies were sincere.


We're amazingly serious... You just need to ask the right question.

Oh and the answer to your question is more than I need and less than I want. And I know this might be a bit a contentious idea, but I use mine to tell the time. Apart from of course my secret agent one which I use to decode messages, foil the doers of injustice and save the universe at least once a day.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Didn't a certain feathered contributor on this thread once tell off Omnomnomwatches for being frivolous in the main forum? tut tut :hypocrite: :tongue2:

I have something between 25 and 30 watches. I don't collect any particular type/brand/vintage, but I have more Russian types than Swiss or Japanese at the moment. My purchases are usually prompted by seeing something tasty on the weekend threads, then I search high and low for the next best thing. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a "nice-watch-that I-have -always-promised-myself" (Speedmaster Automatic); a "wear-every-day-except-when-working" (Seiko 5); a "the-Seiko5-is-too-good-to-wear-every-day" replacement (arrived today, CWC G10 - very pleased); an "old-fart-mode" (gold-plated Seamaster found in a scrap car); a couple of branded (Riley face on crap movement, Camel Trophy, Land Rover- for when I'm plowtering about on car-related matters); a couple of 1980s Seiko SQ which were presents from the 710 and one of which I intend renovating for sentimental reasons; a fake Speedmaster 50th Anniversary given by a slightly-grateful client; a drawer full of disparate watches given by friends and customers who know that when at work I hit myself several times per day on the left wrist with a large hammer; some bits of Seamasters including a quartz dress watch that may be worth saving; and a Noddy alarm clock. Oh, and a Swatch chrono that I don't like mentioning on here.

I have just sold a J.Springs diver to a very nice forum member because I had never owned a diver, wondered if I would like one, bought one, and decided I am too old-farty for such blingery.

I can see myself getting interested in:

Seiko vintage; Rolex vintage; an alarm watch; maybe even a bit of light repairing.

Does that make me a WIS?


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches


I think you should list them on your signature.

That would look cool. :clown:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The Canon Man said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got 11 watches and I wear them so I can see what time it is...not all at once though...not even 2 at a time like some members on here  :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> I've got 11 watches and I wear them so I can see what time it is...not all at once though...not even 2 at a time like some members on here  :tongue2:


*Leave it!!*







:tease:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

17 or 18

They are on my sig I wear whatever I want whenever I feel like it to be honest


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

17 or 18

They are on my sig I wear whatever I want whenever I feel like it to be honest


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I own over 100 watches, 85+ I never, ever wear, my watch box holds 10 and these I wear these regularly and change them with the seasons. There are always a couple fighting a relegation battle to stay in the box. Right now:-

Daily wearer - Aqualung 500m Diver

Weekend - Oris Artelier

Being told to get smart - Atlantic Worldmaster


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have quite a few still; buy 'em 'cos I like 'em and wear 'em when I feel like it.

Sold a couple that were just too immaculate to fit these rules...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> at the last count, i had 3,258,635 watches


Thats a co-incidence shawn, thats the combined value of mine! 

In answer to the OP, I have ten (with three on the way out to fund one incoming).

8-10 is an ideal number that each get some wrist time, and I'll stick to that until I win the lotto or get to a point that I simply can't bear to part with anything in my collection, while still introducing new members to my wrist! 

Most are for everyday (work, pub, whatever) but I have something special for when I play in a decent sized poker tourney (never know when the TV cameras might turn up!) and a nice dress watch.

Friendly tip to OP:

Be careful about telling off the monkeys making a mockery of your thread - you freely admitted that you plagarised a thread from another forum, then complained that you didn't get the answers you wanted - its a watch forum, we're here to have a bit of fun as well as buy/sell/share eye candy! :good:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

down to 9, in no special order -

casio solar waveceptor - beater & setting reference.

timex solar ironman - run swim gym

mondaine savonette (quartz)- pocket watch for work

tag heuer 2000 bimetal quartz - bling 'ting, evenings and weekends

luxor diver - sooo pretty, evenings and weekends

rlt 30 mod - evenings and weekends

oris bc3 regulator - all of the above !

60's rotary - evenings and weekends

timex 100 - dad's ol' watch.

room in the box for 2 more before its one in one out again h34r:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wear my watch to test waterproofing when washing up............metallurgy qualities when being dropped in a bucket of paint and occasionally to tell the time!! And it's definatly not a beater this one........ ooops..... 

It's surprising, you wear a beater and you don't mark it, you wear an "up-market" watch and i bash it on doors, wardrobe, garden tools, submerged in paint......... is it just me?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> I wear my watch to test waterproofing when washing up............metallurgy qualities when being dropped in a bucket of paint and occasionally to tell the time!! And it's definatly not a beater this one........ ooops.....
> 
> It's surprising, you wear a beater and you don't mark it, you wear an "up-market" watch and i bash it on doors, wardrobe, garden tools, submerged in paint......... is it just me?


yes !


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

ive got 4 watches omega seamaster pro which i wear everyday cos i love it, a raymond weil tango that i wear when the cuffs are tight on shirts.... (its alot thinnr than the omega) for my mountain bikin i wear a Â£30 casio and ive also got a adidas thing that i dont wear cos it needs a battery and i think its crap. hopin this is a bit more serious for ye kiddo


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

paul42 said:


> I just read an interesting thread on another forum about how many watches you own and what you use them for !
> 
> Would be a great discussion if you gave a list of the watches that you own and the occasions when you wear them for example
> 
> I've got a vintage Longines gold watch which I use as my main dress watch for top occasions, also got a casio, but its a Casio Edifice wear for general pursuits and I've got another Rotary gold watch for work and business, also have many fashion/designer watches such as a Marc Ecko, Citizen and a Cartier (fake from a Hong Kong trip) but looks good !


No Timex. Too many watches, then again not enough. I buy them because my doctor tells me it will help with my medication.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

There is one special watch that I wear for an event that takes place every morning, its a Casio...........

I was told they make sh*te watches, so it fulfills its role perfectly h34r:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> There is one special watch that I wear for an event that takes place every morning, its a Casio...........
> 
> I was told they make sh*te watches, so it fulfills its role perfectly h34r:


me too, Wave Tide.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 3 that I alternate for work & sporting activities which are a Citizen Promaster an Eco Drive Diver and a Casio Waveceptor. Then several I wear for downtime & functions, nights out etc. ranging from vintage auto's & LED's to hummers & modern divers these I select as the mood takes me but get the most satisfaction from wearing.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

paul42 said:


> Cartier (fake from a Hong Kong trip) but looks good !












I've got just shy of 100. I wear them for whatever, I guess bright colours in the summer, reserved watches for work, and a Traser with tritium vials for when I go camping. Got a few unusual watches too that I might wear if I'm meeting new people to use as a conversation starter.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Uncle Alec said:


> I have a "nice-watch-that I-have -always-promised-myself" (Speedmaster Automatic); a "wear-every-day-except-when-working" (Seiko 5); a "the-Seiko5-is-too-good-to-wear-every-day" replacement (arrived today, CWC G10 - very pleased); an "old-fart-mode" (gold-plated Seamaster found in a scrap car); a couple of branded (Riley face on crap movement, Camel Trophy, Land Rover- for when I'm plowtering about on car-related matters); a couple of 1980s Seiko SQ which were presents from the 710 and one of which I intend renovating for sentimental reasons; a fake Speedmaster 50th Anniversary given by a slightly-grateful client; a drawer full of disparate watches given by friends and customers who know that when at work I hit myself several times per day on the left wrist with a large hammer; some bits of Seamasters including a quartz dress watch that may be worth saving; and a Noddy alarm clock. Oh, and a Swatch chrono that I don't like mentioning on here.
> 
> I have just sold a J.Springs diver to a very nice forum member because I had never owned a diver, wondered if I would like one, bought one, and decided I am too old-farty for such blingery.
> 
> ...


*Uncle... for some reason, I just can't take you seriously after seeing your picture!*



Big Bad Boris said:


> There is one special watch that I wear for an event that takes place every morning, its a Casio...........
> 
> I was told they make sh*te watches, so it fulfills its role perfectly h34r:


Too funny :rofl2:... I knew they were good for something!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I only really started collecting again a year ago,

but i've bought quite a few at bootsales,ebay,some on here,and a few new ones to,its been a good year,and i've enjoyed my hobby.

I wear what ever takes my fancy at the time,

right now i'm wearing a new to me 1970 Timex (birth year)and a pocket watch in my pocket. B)

My collection so far consists of 72 watches,approx 90% non quartz.

This was a serious post by Sam. :smartass:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a few, not really sure how many though never really counted them. I would guess maybe 40/50 or so.










And we yes we do wear them to match our outfits and on top of that Big M will always check what I'll be wearing on an evening or vice versa so that we won't clash when we are out and about. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

17 or 18 at present with the view of reducing them down to no more than twelve.

Why do I wear them?

I'm still working on that...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

My interest in horology exceeds my watch/clock ownership. Many have passed through over the years, but I'm presently settled in with 4 watches (3/4 Japanese) which I wear in strict rotation (and a few clocks around the house). I'm retired, so I'm not concerned with a watch for the "occasion", I don't designate a "beater", and mechanicals aren't my thing now (despite some claiming that they have a "soul").

Citizen Eco-Drive BL1181-56LT

Seiko 6M26-8050

Pulsar PXH221

Wenger Swiss Army 72962 (1)

(1) subject to change if one comes along that interests me more.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

down to about 60 at the moment. wear them as the mood takes


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

PhilM said:


> BTW My honest answer is more than I care to admit to right now, although I do have a plan to get down to 8.... :smartass:


I can help you get down to 8 if you want, Phil :naughty:


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

intersting topic,

i rotate the watches about once a month, like them all but you can only wear one at a time,

couple of omegas, couple of rolex, titus, tag, festina, casio and one other that I cant remember the name of when I am riding my bike,

have a ceramix GMT that I wear for dressed occasions, corporate, weddings, but only cos the bracelet is super shiny and scratches very easily,

they are all for wearing, speedmaster fav i think,

still trying to find the seiko I had at school to add to collection,

scottie.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

I have six watches.

1. Tissot PRC200 Chrono

2. Citizen Eco Drive

3. An early 90's Rotary

4. A late 80's Accurist

5. Casio G Shock Solar Atomic

6. Casio G Shock


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

I got around 10 watches; - Oris, Rotary, Swatch, Zeno; then I got 1 Ingersoll I bought on the bay the other day, and 1 Parnis -- and this weekend I'm looking to buy another Parnis and maybe a couple of Ballistic's. But ideally, one day I'd like to own just Swiss watches of a couple of makes; trying to work my way up there...

I wear them because I like to appreciate their mechanical ideals, along with their aesthetic atributes. I guess the watch is the only bonafide kit of jewelry us guys get to wear-- so I'd like to think I wear the best one I can afford; and that compliments my daily routine; be at work or at leisure.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently:

Raymond Weil Parsifal for posh dinners (a rarity these days);

Tissot PRS200 for the office;

Seiko Sportsmatic ~ 1966 for the office;

G Shock solar atomic Riseman GW9200 for casual, hols & setting the other watches;

G Shock solar atomic M5600BC 1ER for casual, hols & setting the other watches;

Tech4o Traileader for walking & cutting the grass.

Outgoing:

G Shock Gulfman G9100

G Shock G 7700-1ER

G Shock DW 5600EG

Timex self-wind ~ 1962

Timex manual wind ~ 1969


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

About eighty now.Keep saying to myself enough but can`t resist when i see one i like the look of.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 9 and I usually match them with whatever I am wearing and the occasion. A watch is the only real "accessory" a man has so I like a variety. Some people say that a beautiful timepiece can go with anything, but quite frankly that's b***ocks. If I'm wearing scruffy torn jeans and a T-shirt to the pub then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist.

And if I'm anywhere in the vicinity of Glasgow then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist no matter what I'm wearing. :wink2:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Tartan said:


> I have 9 and I usually match them with whatever I am wearing and the occasion. A watch is the only real "accessory" a man has so I like a variety. Some people say that a beautiful timepiece can go with anything, but quite frankly that's b***ocks. If I'm wearing scruffy torn jeans and a T-shirt to the pub then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist.
> 
> And if I'm anywhere in the vicinity of Glasgow then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist no matter what I'm wearing. :wink2:


I guess you are from Edinburgh. :alcoholic: :derisive: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure, hang on a minute I'm gonna count 'em

14 Swiss

2 Japanese

I wear them to tell the time D'uh!!


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Haggis said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > I have 9 and I usually match them with whatever I am wearing and the occasion. A watch is the only real "accessory" a man has so I like a variety. Some people say that a beautiful timepiece can go with anything, but quite frankly that's b***ocks. If I'm wearing scruffy torn jeans and a T-shirt to the pub then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist.
> ...


North East Fife actually. There's one or two places in Fife I wouldn't wear a nice watch in as well mind!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Tartan said:


> Some people say that a beautiful timepiece can go with anything, but quite frankly that's b***ocks. If I'm wearing scruffy torn jeans and a T-shirt to the pub then I'm not going to have a Navitimer on my wrist.


Why not?

I wear anything with anything from my Royal Oak down to my Explorer II just to watch my [email protected] team play bad footie every week.

While drinking Champagne & eating Truffles in my exec box ........ yeah right B)

Although I have to agree, you can't wear a huge sports / divers watch with a Tux. Way too much chav / footballer about it.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

At the moment i have 4 watches.

All by the same manufacturer?

All 22mm lug width.

3 autos and one superquartz.

All with bracelets.

I have 2 rubber straps plus 2 leather straps that fit them all.

And i wear which ever combination takes my fancy during the day.

No prizes for guessing the manufacturer.

Colin


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

cgs said:


> At the moment i have 4 watches.
> 
> All by the same manufacturer?
> 
> ...


Sekonda?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Just had to add to this one because it was a topic I was almost about to start.

Pulsar, Casio, Vostok for work because they call all take a good hiding.

Charmex going out

Wenger when outside of work and still need a watch that can take a beating.

Cruel I know but oh well.........

I just couldnt bring myself to wear an Omega to work, they just dont deserve it!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Forty or so of which I wear probably about a dozen to fifteen fairly often in haphazard rotation. I change watches basically when I fancy a change and pick up whatever catches my eye, or perhaps one I think I haven't worn for ages. Usually that's every two or three days but at the moment I'm wearing my RLT15 and have done for 5 days now - perhaps one of the Seikos tomorrow...... All the rest have been worn on one or two occasions and these are the watches that have caught my eye and been bought (or traded) but once on the wrist I have decided they are not really for me.... One day I will start to sell them off, or trade them for something else.

The only watch I have that I have never worn, and never will, is the RLT36. I think this is probably the only one left that is mint, boxed and unworn. TBH I just don't love it as much as I thought I would so one day it will have to go, but when it does I want it to go in the same condition I bought it.

Rob


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

About 20 I think...ranging from Georg Jensen Gold dress to an IWC Rattrapante chrono - in betwwen there are speedie pro, SM300, Autavia, bumper....

To many according to missy and they have been changing over the last few months.

They all get worn as they are only watches, wearing the IWC and Speedie this week.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (Oct 10, 2010)

Down to just the one now. Finally managed to find the grail, the ever elusive "ultimate watch", one that wears well in every situation. A timeless design classic & true icon, as at home with jeans & a Tee as a bespoke suit. Water & shock resistant & quartz so keeps perfect time all the time. Always a conversation starter & ice breaker as well as always brightening my day as soon as i put it on every morning. Never thought i would ever be satisfied with just one watch but couldn't be happier!










Billy.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew I had a problem when I had to start an excel sheet to keep up with my collection, and my addiction was confirmed when I had to refer to said spreadsheet to see how many I owned!

25 Swiss

7 from Great Britain

2 from the GDR

2 from USSR

1 from Philippines (modern timex expedition)

3 from Japan

40 in total, as of 11.15am today! Befroe I discovered this forum it was five or six

I pick a watch and then pick an outfit to suit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> I knew I had a problem when I had to start an excel sheet to keep up with my collection, and my addiction was confirmed when I had to refer to said spreadsheet to see how many I owned!
> 
> 25 Swiss
> 
> ...


Glad you posted this I can now show this to the wife just to confirm my small collection is nothing compared to some people!


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

About 30ish at the moment ... although the numbers are boosted by a few fashion watches from Next and a Police watch etc.

I have a Submariner that I wear for special occassions / days out etc ... few and far between :-(

A Tag Carrera and a Seiko 5 that I rotate for work (although my recently purchased CWC G10 is now finding its way into the rota)

An SMP that I wear just about most of the time ... and the rest that make the odd guest appearance as I'm a nightmare for changing watches multiples times per day (according to the missus).

Next on the list is a Seiko diver I think.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> *I pick a watch and then pick an outfit to suit!*


the wife reckons I tend to buy blue suits, shirts, ties etc so it goes with my favourite watch. I deny it, of course :angel_not:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

rokerprogz said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > *I pick a watch and then pick an outfit to suit!*
> ...


I've gone as far as buying an emerald green tie to match a Zenith dial!


----------



## AlistairD (Nov 6, 2010)

I've only got 5 at the moment, Tag 6000 for around the house/yard, Omega Polaris for work, Omega De-Ville and a Rado for evenings and a U-Boat sitting in the box waiting for my birthday!

Seriously considering a Welder at the moment...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> down to 9, in no special order -
> 
> casio solar waveceptor - beater & setting reference. since sold and replaced with another
> 
> ...


quick update









forgot to mention a nice little camy diver, bought on the darkside and then sold on to a workmate!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Billyloves2boogie said:


> Down to just the one now. Finally managed to find the grail, the ever elusive "ultimate watch", one that wears well in every situation. A timeless design classic & true icon, as at home with jeans & a Tee as a bespoke suit. Water & shock resistant & quartz so keeps perfect time all the time. Always a conversation starter & ice breaker as well as always brightening my day as soon as i put it on every morning. Never thought i would ever be satisfied with just one watch but couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yer kidding right... you have just lost privileges.*

*
*

*
You are BANNED - Moderator... please remove him immediately and completely !*


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking around here:

3 Swiss (Mido, Seawatch, Ellesse)

2 French (Yema, Mortima)

1 German (Junghans)

1 Finnish (Suunto)

1 Japanese (Casio)

or to look at it another way

2 Automatics

2 Manual Winds

3 Quartz

1 Solar Quartz

Want to try and guess which ones which?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Billyloves2boogie said:
> 
> 
> > Down to just the one now. Finally managed to find the grail, the ever elusive "ultimate watch", one that wears well in every situation. A timeless design classic & true icon, as at home with jeans & a Tee as a bespoke suit. Water & shock resistant & quartz so keeps perfect time all the time. Always a conversation starter & ice breaker as well as always brightening my day as soon as i put it on every morning. Never thought i would ever be satisfied with just one watch but couldn't be happier!
> ...


That watch surpasses all watches known to man.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

It does change depending on my mood but roughly as follows;

*Rolex Pepsi GMTII or Rolex Sea Dweller* - Work (I work in an office)

*Tag Monaco* - Going out to pub, restaurant etc, and occasionally for work if I forget to take it off. I also like wearing this watch when driving my wife's '69 MGB Roadster with my Gulf striped "Steve McQueen" driving gloves on as I think it looks cool - And yes, I hereby give permission for other forum users to call me a saddo and abuse me for this.

*Cartier Pasha* - Going out to wedding, christening, bar mitzvah and special dinners (whilst it's technically a sports watch IMHO it's a bit more "jewelery" than sports if that makes sense, so is nice for a special occasion)

*Seamaster pro* - Weekends when I am generally working in the garden, decorating, working on the car, general DIY, and I also often wear it on a daily basis for going to work when I forget to take it off. This watch has suffered much abuse over the 7 years in my ownership and aside from a recent service at omega and aside from a few scratches to the bracelet has not missed a beat. The seamaster Pro has to be the most durable watch ever made.

PM22


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, lets see;

Mwc quartz - for actually telling the time and holidays

Seiko 007 - not so much now, mostly at weekends

Longines vintage- sitting sadly in the drawer

Jlc (not expensive,50's)-for work as has lovely dial

Casio g shock - for telling time at work

Citizen eco drive - has large green numerals(ithink Woody has picture),a beater for work

Omega Constellation 'pie pan ' dial ,mostly just to look at .

Precista prs20 -am using for work but is beautiful to look at.

I don't think im a real collector (yet) as i think watches should fulfill a function rather than sit in a drawer.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr.f said:


> Well, lets see;
> 
> Mwc quartz - for actually telling the time and holidays
> 
> ...


I forgot rotary q now used by my wife

RLT 52 - now used by my son

Longines art deco dial manual wind also ,oddly enough used by my son

Precista prs 29 b - currently for sale with local watch guy as i find numerals too small ( ok Andy s, i should see optician)

Also own RLT 29 ,but currently being (hopefully) revived by Roy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I have about 22 watches right now.

One is a 'special occasion' watch (the 1947 Omega), one is a daily beater (the Japan-only all-black atomic Mudman with the negative display), and the rest get used when I feel like a bit of a change ...which is quite often. 

It's nice to have enough variety to ensure that you can always coordinate your watch with your clothes, but to be honest even if you really appreciate variety it's hard to justify owning more than about 30 watches on that basis (unless you have a LOT of clothes...).


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> it's hard to justify owning more than about 30 watches


In which case you're not really trying


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

About 50 at the moment, most i have had is 70+


----------

